# Uber vehicile rentals changed?



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

I have been renting for the past year on and off trough Hertz using Uber website, now i go about 3 weeks ago and see Hertz and new option Fair.com.

Today i login and wanted to schedule new rental however no mo Hertz option showing up instead i got trough this steps and not sure what happens next?


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

Since you are in California, go to Fair.com directly. It's all through their Android app and in California only. They bought out xChange leasing and have their own business model for rentals.


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

I tried Fair when uber were giving the option however i did not qualify their credit check because did not provide social then they said i got to retry in 30 days its only been 15 so far.

Another problem Fair charging $700 startup fee every time you get the car.

Wonder what will happen now i got to email or call from uber yet, but i still got hertz rental that is goof for two more weeks.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

700 bucks down to RENT a car???

Looool so it really is based on math adjusted to correct xchange's failings


----------



## Daisy&Cream (Jan 27, 2018)

There's a promo where the starter fee is reduced to zero. I forgot what it was but its on reddit. Google it, alternatively you can ask them directly and they will give it to you.

I also got denied and was told try again in a month. They didn't even specify why though. I really think they're better option than xchange because you pay a monthly payment that's no more than $450. Whereas I heard Xchangers were paying weekly $200 - 300 or more. That's insane!


----------

